# Oak Lane Cemetery On YouTube



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

After years of being on Youtube I finally got around to making a promo clip for my channel. Figured I'd do a little shameless self promotion. What does everyone think? Does it describe my channel well?


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

The props you showcase in it look great and do a nice job selling the channel.


----------



## MandoMc5 (Sep 17, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Bonescraper (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Phoenix3Immortal (Oct 3, 2019)

Always a fan of your work! You are truly a master of your craft and an inspiration to many.


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

Great job! Always love seeing your stuff.

Do you have a video posted of the work it took to create the corpses at 0:25 and that look like they're (or something similar is) being worked on at 1:05? So, so cool!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

CrucialHaunt said:


> Great job! Always love seeing your stuff.
> 
> Do you have a video posted of the work it took to create the corpses at 0:25 and that look like they're (or something similar is) being worked on at 1:05? So, so cool!


Those would be the impaled corpses and the burnt at the stake props. There is a turtorial for them both, in fact, there are 3 separate ones covering the burnit corpse because it was a big complicated project.


----------



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

You're work is amazing! Congratulations! It's hard to choose, but I think the skeleton being pulled from the coffin is my favorite! Really masterful!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com





Took me awhile but I made this from your tutorial! Your corpsing is next level i pretty much just used the great stuff foam as i wanted to get it done this year 😃
Thanks for posting your tutorials.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Malicious said:


> - YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> ...


Looks like your video is set to private.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

October 23, 2022







youtube.com




I think i fixed it🤪


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Malicious said:


> October 23, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Extra crispy!


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

